# What's going on with this .....



## 99Limited (Jul 27, 2012)

It's been a month since you teased us with this pic. Surely you have it set up by now.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2012)

actually, my custom plastic still isnt done... that reminds me to call them today and see whats up with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2012)

... oh that stone. Jon finds all sorts of excuse to spend money on stones. Stop cheering for him, guys  !


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2012)

i called the plastics company today and it seems that my custom plastic piece will be ready this afternoon


----------



## markenki (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ... oh that stone. Jon finds all sorts of excuse to spend money on stones. Stop cheering for him, guys  !


 I worry what will happen to my stones when I die. I can't bring myself to tell my wife or kids what they're worth. At least I think they know the knives are worth something.


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, but if it was a clear, sparkly stone, you would be happy!! LOL. Let him have his muddy messy stones and make him buy you more clear and sparkly ones!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i called the plastics company today and it seems that my custom plastic piece will be ready this afternoon



they lied to me... next week it seems. They had some last minute questions 

could have asked me on the phone when i called to check if it was ready yet


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 28, 2012)

markenki said:


> I worry what will happen to my stones when I die. I can't bring myself to tell my wife or kids what they're worth. At least I think they know the knives are worth something.



Just tell them they have drastically appreciated in value since you bought them. Like old comic books.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol.
Honey, can you believe this stone? I paid what... like 40 bucks for it last year? It now appears to be worth about 225....used!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2012)

here it is... just picked up the custom plastic guard today


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 1, 2012)

I need video and I need it right now.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! How aggressive is this thing? You use this for beefy stock removal or what?

Oh screw it, just make a video!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2012)

its pretty agressive... i've got a couple stones for it and the coarser one is on now. Scratches clean up easily on my 400 (or 600 or 800... i've got lots of coarse stones)


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 1, 2012)

This is going to be so cool. Can't wait until you get a video of this in action.


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 2, 2012)

JBroida said:


> i've got a couple stones for it



How much do those weigh?
Doesn't look like a fun thing to change out. (If you exclude its pure awesomeness)


----------



## JBroida (Aug 2, 2012)

a little over 100lbs


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 100# olympic plates for my barbells in the basement if you need practice! :zipper: I haven't lifted in almost 10 years, but I used to need the 100# because I ran out of 45# plates  The 100# wheels are no joke!!! Yikes!


Where's the video?? :detective: :dontknow: :sofa: :cliffhang: :begging: 

Sorry, just discovered the MORE page for smileys


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 2, 2012)

really cool, Jon!


----------

